
Show HN: Jeo.py, a CLI for keeping score to Jeopardy written in Python - mbil
https://github.com/bi1yeu/jeopy
======
edoceo
Neat, I've got a webui one I use maybe I'll post it too

~~~
mbil
Awesome -- yes please share! For a long time I'd been using a spreadsheet,
roughly laid out like the Jeopardy board, with custom functions for scoring.
Scoring while playing was sometimes difficult because I had to look down at
the scoreboard. This little program is an attempt at improving the ability to
keep score while playing.

~~~
edoceo
I'll post Monday

